# Mulan: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung von Disney



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mulan: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung von Disney* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mulan: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung von Disney*


----------



## Hannesjooo (9. Juli 2019)

Schande! Schande über deine ganze Familie! Schande über dich! Schande über deine Kuh!

Tomb Raider Disney schlägt wieder zu....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iago (9. Juli 2019)

Mir gefällts, ernster, erwachsener, daher ist für Mushu und Songs auch nicht wirklich Platz, allerdings knüpfen sie an den Score von Jerry Goldsmith an, damit man dennoch den Bezug herstellt


----------



## empy (9. Juli 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Schande! Schande über deine ganze Familie! Schande über dich! Schande über deine Kuh!
> 
> Tomb Raider Disney schlägt wieder zu....



Wenigstens ist es diesmal wirklich eine Realverfilmung und nicht irgendein CGI-Abklatsch.


----------



## Bluebird (9. Juli 2019)

Bei anderen Remake bei Disney Real Film, die haben auch keine ideen mehr


----------



## Casurin (9. Juli 2019)

Hauptcharaktere Entfernt, Filmmusik entfernt, Story Entfernt - aber hey, der Name bleibt noch.


----------



## iago (10. Juli 2019)

Casurin schrieb:


> Hauptcharaktere Entfernt, Filmmusik entfernt, Story Entfernt - aber hey, der Name bleibt noch.



bereits im Trailer hört man die Instrumentalmusik des 1998er Mulan und es wurde bereits bestätigt, dass sich die 2020er Version Teile der instrumentalen Stücke beibehält. Es wird nur keine Songs geben, aber bei dem im Trailer gezeigten ernsteren Setting wäre es wohl auch kaum angebracht, wenn alle auf einmal in einen Song ausbrechen würden. Und die Story war schon immer angelehnt an das chinesische Volksgedicht "Hua Mulan", das wird die 2020er Version auch sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Juli 2019)

Ich muss sagen das mich der Trailer auch positiv überrascht hat. Gerade in dem Setting find ich gut das man vom Original abweicht, und eine ernstere Schiene fährt.


----------

